# My dog goes crazy when she sees other dogs



## Bear'sMom (Sep 21, 2010)

How do I get my dog to stop barking and going crazy when I'm walking her and we see other dogs? She doesn't care about other dogs in the house. We have a 3 pound Chihuahua that she loves and we have other dogs over all the time. It's just that any time we see another dog outside of the house, she goes insane. What can I do to stop this?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Socializing, training, tons more socializing (from a distance rewarding calm behavior)

how old is the dog? what do you do when the dog behaves this way?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Take her to classes. Do not let other dogs come right up to her (protect her). This is just to get her used to minding you and ignoring other dogs. It will take some patience, but continue to go, redirect her when she starts to go off, have her focus on you, use treats. Treat for managing the LOOK or WATCH, for listening to you when you give her a command like SIT or DOWN. No treat for barking or not paying attention. After she gets a little more comfortable, make her work for the treat. LOOK, "good" SIT, "good sit" treat now; Look, good, Sit, good, Down, good-treat. 

Pretty soon she should start getting used to the idea that she can get treats if she pays attention to you, and she will pay less attention to the other dogs. Do not let the other dogs get to her though.


----------

